#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هنا القاااااهرة ( بريدُ الإذاعةِ ومجموعةُ العمل )

## حكيم عيووون

*( هنا القاااااهرة )*





*انتظرونا .......*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

:hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 


 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*سيداتي سادتي .....

أهلاً ومرحباً بكم* 
*ومعنا دائماً 

*... *في بريد الإذاعةِ المحليةِ*

" *أبناءُ مصر* "


*( هنا القاااااهرة )*


*مع تحيات مجموعة العمل .....*
*انتظرونا ....*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*( هنا القاااااهرة )*



*سيداتي سادتي ...
أهلاً ومرحباً بكم .....*


*" مجموعةُ العمل "*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*( هنا القاااااهرة )*



*سيداتي سادتي ...
أهلاً ومرحباً بكم .....*


*" مجموعةُ العمل "*

----------


## عـزالديـن

> *( هنا القاااااهرة )*
> 
> 
> *انتظرونا .......*




* . . . I am waiting*

----------


## غادة جاد

*في الانتظار*
*على أحر من الجمر*
 :y:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*( هنا القاااااهرة )*



*سيداتي سادتي ...
أهلاً ومرحباً بكم .....*


*" مجموعةُ العمل "*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*( هنا القاااااهرة )*



*سيداتي سادتي ...
أهلاً ومرحباً بكم .....*


*" مجموعةُ العمل "*

----------


## غادة جاد

*واااااااو*
*ده الموضوع شكله جامد بجد*
*بالتوفيق يارب*
*إن شاء الله*
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> 
> نداء هام إلى كل فريق العمل
> 
> كل واحد من فريق العمل يبلغني
> 
> إسم الموضوع إللي حيقوم بتقديمه
> 
> علشان أعمله تصميم خاص به
> ...


مفيش طريقة تانيه يا هايدي
تنسقي بيها بين فريق العمل
سواء الرسائل الخاصة أو الميلات الخاصه بفريق العمل ؟

لان كده شكل الموضوع هيبقه سمك لبن تمر هندي
 :3:   ::-s:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مجهود رااااااااائع يا هايدى
تسلم ايدك بجد 
بصى يا ستى انا موضوعى اسمه (حكاية فى كل شارع)
ياللا بقى ورينى شطارتك
متشكرة يا قمر مقدماًِ

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *شكرا هايدي علي التصميم الجميل لتتر برنامج حكاوي الراوي*
> بس ليه انا مش عارف اخد كوبي منها عشان احطها في توقيعي مثلا
> او في بداية الحلقات اللي بعملها
> *
> *
> *تسلم ايدك*


*أشكرك يافندم

والتوقيع مش صوره علشان كده مش بيتاخد كوبي

هو معمول فلاش فحضرتك تاخد الرابط من المشاركه علطول

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق*



> مفيش طريقة تانيه يا هايدي
> تنسقي بيها بين فريق العمل
> سواء الرسائل الخاصة أو الميلات الخاصه بفريق العمل ؟
> 
> لان كده شكل الموضوع هيبقه سمك لبن تمر هندي


*حاضر يا إبن البلد

خلي الإعلان منشور هنا 

وفريق العمل يبلغني على الرسائل الخاصه*



> مجهود رااااااااائع يا هايدى
> تسلم ايدك بجد 
> بصى يا ستى انا موضوعى اسمه (حكاية فى كل شارع)
> ياللا بقى ورينى شطارتك
> متشكرة يا قمر مقدماًِ


*تسلميلي ياجي جي

حاضر جاري التنفيذ والإرسال على الخاص

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## akef111

الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## hanoaa

إيه ده
إيه إللى بيحصل ده
أغيب كام يوم أرجع ألاقى الإذاعة إشتغلت و من غيرى
*معلش يا زهر*
أعمل أنا إيه دلوقت
أنا تعبت و جيت
أرجع تانى
و لا أعمل إيه
عجبت لك يا زمن
إذاعه من غير 
هنوءة المسحراتيه
البونبونايه أم طبلة و عصايهبذمتكوا دى تبقى إذاعة
يالا إلحقونى
شوفوا عايزينى أعمل إيه
بس بسرعه
مش عندى وقت
هما دقيقتين خطفتهم
و هامشى على طول
أنا سايبه 20 طن ورق عايز يتقرى و يتذاكر
وقدهم شغل
يالا حلولى المسأله
و قولولى بسرعة
بسرعة
بسررررررررعععععععععععععععععهههههههههههههه
مسسسسسسسسسسستتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتعععععععععععععععججججج  ججججججللللللللللللللللللللةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## Dragon Shadow

شرف كبير لي ان أكون ضمن فريق العمل وتلك الكوكبة الرائعة من أعضاء المنتدى ...
مازلت حائراً في ماهية الدور الذي يمكنني القيام به لإنجاح هذا العمل الجميل وأعدكم أنني سأتواجد بينكم وأجد فكرة أستطيع بها أن أقدم شيئ مفيد يساهم في أنجاح هذا التشارك الجميل البناء المفيد ...
تحية حب وتقدير لفريق العمل وجميع أعضاء المنتدى ..
تحية حب وتقدير للمبدع حكيم عيون الباحث بجدية عن الطاقات الإبداعية في أعضاء هذا المنتدى العظيم ، والبارع بإخراج تلك الطاقات والأفكار بإيجابية تخدم الجميع ...
أقترح إجتماع لمجموعة العمل بأحد الأماكن العامة بالقاهرة للتشاور والترتيب وتوزيع الأدوار لهذا العمل الجميل ...
دمتم جميعاً بخير
أدام الله عليكم نعمة الحب والتفاهم ... :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


بريدُ الإذاعة .....


الأخوة والأخوات
أعضاء مجموعة العمل .....



برجاء عدم رفع موضوعات إذاعية إلَّا بعد التنسيق معي ....
وذلك للحفاظ على شكل المساحة الإذاعية ...
مع مراعاة أنه بعد رفع أي موضوع هناك فواصل إعلانية ونشرات أخبار
لابد من انتظارها قبل رفع موضوع آخر ...
وإن شاء الله بالتوفيق جميعاً ...
وربنا معانا ...

 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>






حكيم عيووون

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخوة و الاخوات فريق العمل بالرابط التالي طريقة رفع الملفات الصوتية باي امتداد علي موقع ارشيف دوت اورج

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gjimtyj4zjg

و هذا هو عنوان موقع ارشيف دوت اورج

http://www.archive.org/index.php

*او بطريقة اخري يمكنم ارسال الملفات الصوتية لي و اعطاءكم الروابط مباشرة
دام الجميع بكل خير*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أقترح إجتماع لمجموعة العمل بأحد الأماكن العامة بالقاهرة للتشاور والترتيب وتوزيع الأدوار لهذا العمل الجميل ...


أخى العزيز ... دراجون شادو
 :f:   :f:   :f: 
سعيدة بأن تكون أحد فريق هذا العمل المتميز وفى إنتظار أفكارك والتى أنا على يقين بأنها لن تقل تميز أو إبداع عن باقى أفكار الفريق ...،،
بالنسبة لإقتراح حضرتك أعتقد أنه إقتراح جميل ولكن سابق لأوانه فى الوقت الحالى وذلك لصعوبة تجميع كل أعضاء الفريق فى وقت واحد ومكان واحد ولكنى آمل أن يحدث هذا فى فترة لاحقة وقريبة بإذن الله....،،




> الاخوة و الاخوات فريق العمل بالرابط التالي طريقة رفع الملفات الصوتية باي امتداد علي موقع ارشيف دوت اورج
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gjimtyj4zjg
> 
> و هذا هو عنوان موقع ارشيف دوت اورج
> 
> http://www.archive.org/index.php


أخى العزيز .... ابن طيبة
 :f:   :f:   :f: 
الحقيقة الموقع دة كان من ضمن المواقع الكتير جداً اللى جربت أرفع عليها وبرضو كان مابيرفعش  :l2: 
وماكانش فى حل قدامى غير إنى اطلب مساعدة الرائعة قلب مصر
والحقيقة هى ماتأخرتش وساعدتنى فى رفع بعض التسجيلات
يا ريت بجد نشوف كلنا حل حاسم لمشكلة الرفع دى عشان كلنا نعرف نرفع تسجيلتنا بنفسنا  ::$: ....أشكرك على روح التعاون الجميلة دى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

بريدُ الإذاعة .....


الأخوة والأخوات
أعضاء مجموعة العمل .....
ودائماً في خيرٍ وعلى خير



إعلان هام

سوف يتم مناقشة البرامج الإذاعية خارج المساحة الإذاعية - الإذاعة -
وذلك في حلقاتِ نقاشٍ خاصةٍ بكل برنامج
ومن ثَمَّ على كل عضو من مجموعة العمل بعد رفعه للبرنامج الخاص به في الإذاعة
والحلقة التابعة للبرنامج أن يفتح حلقة نقاش خاصةخارج المساحة الإذاعية

على سبيل المثال : 
الأستاذ إبن طيبة قام برفع الحلقة الأولى من برنامجه 
" حكاوي الراوي "
 والخاصة بصلاح الدين الأيوبي
عليه أن يتفضل بفتح حلقة نقاش خاصة بهذه الحلقة
ويكون عنوانها كالتالي ...

هنا القاااااهرة - حلقة نقاش برنامج حكاوي الراوي ... صلاح الدين الأيوبي -
ويبدأ المشلركة بالتالي ..


( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

 ثم الرابط الخاص بالحلقة
بعدها حديث مختصر عنها ثم طرح الأسئلة موضوع النقاش

وعليه تظل المساحة الإذاعية خاصة بالبرامج والفواصل الإعلانية ونشرات الأخبار
والبرامج الخفيفة وذلك حتى نتفادى إزدحام وتداخل البرامج وصعوبة المتابعة للنقاش

هذا إلى جانب فتح مساحة جديدة خاصة بالموضوعات الإعلامية
وكل مايتعلق بالإعلام ...

وهكذا نجد أنفسنا أمام 4 مساحات خاصة بإذاعة أبناء مصر

1- المساحة الإذاعية ( دارٌ الإذاعة المحلية .. أبناء مصر )
 وهي الخاصة بالبرامج - كتابة وصوتاً -
 والفواصل الإعلانية ونشرات الأخبار والبرامج الخفيفة ... 
مع الإضافة لأشياءٍ أخرى قد يتم اقتراحها مستقبلاً ...

2-بريدُ الإذاعة 
وهي المساحة الخاصة بكل أُطروحات مجموعة العمل
للتنسيق والتشاور وإبداء وجهات النظر والأفكار الجديدة فيما يخص الإذاعة
وكذلك أي أُطروحاتٍ للأعضاء أو رغبة في المشاركة أو عرض أفكار جديدة 
أو برامج داخل المساحة الإذاعية ...

3- المساحة الخاصة بحلقات النقاش
وهي مساحة كبيرة متعددة الموضوعات كما طرحتها
وهي أن يفتح كل عضو من مجموعة العمل حلقة نقاش خاصة
بكل مايطرحه داخل الإذاعة 
 على ان تكون كل حلقة من حلقات برامجه لهاحلقة نقاش منفصلة عن الأخرى
مع مراعاة ان يكون العنوان كما طرحته على إبن طيبة

هنا القاااااهرة - حلقة نقاش برنامج كذا - اسم الحلقة 
و إن لم يكن للحلقة عنوان كما فى حالة برنامج هايدي فى هذه الحالة يتم ترقيمها بالرقم 1 مثلا
أو الحلقة الأولى 

4- هنا القاااااهرة - موضوعات إعلامية -
وهي مساحة جديدة وخاصة بكل أعضاء المنتدى
على أن تكون موضوعاتها خاصة بكل مايتعلق بالإعلام
النشاة - التاريخ - التأثير والتأثر - الإعلام اجتماعيا - الإعلام سياسياً
اقتصاديا ثقافياً - جديد الإعلام - ... الخ
وكلها موضوعات للنقاش وإبداء وجهات النظر
ومايخص الإعلام من موضوعاتٍ كثيرٌ كثير
وهي مساحة كتابية وتخص الجميع وليس فقط مجموعة العمل
على أن يبدأ عنون أي موضوع ب " هنا القاااااهرة " كالتالي :

هنا القاااااهرة - موضوعات إعلامية - اسم الموضوع

وإن شاء الله سوف أبدأُ تلك المساحة بموضوعٍ لي 
كنت قد كتبت الجزء الأول منه ويخص الإعلام ...

سيداتي سادتي ...


( هنا القاااااهرة )





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إعلان هام
> 
> سوف يتم مناقشة البرامج الإذاعية خارج المساحة الإذاعية - الإذاعة -
> وذلك في حلقاتِ نقاشٍ خاصةٍ بكل برنامج
> ومن ثَمَّ على كل عضو من مجموعة العمل بعد رفعه للبرنامج الخاص به في الإذاعة
> والحلقة التابعة للبرنامج أن يفتح حلقة نقاش خاصةخارج المساحة الإذاعية


فكرة رائعة أخى العزيز  :y: 
أحييك جداً عليها فبذلك سنضمن أقصى قدر من التنظيم والتنسيق
بين البرامج المختلفة وبهذا تأخذ كل حلقة حقها من النقاش والتحاور حول فكرتها المطروحة دون ان تجور حلقة على أخرى أو برنامج على آخر ونفرغ المساحة الخاصة بالإذاعة 
للحلقات المسجلة فقط ....أؤيد جداً هذه الفكرة ::no2:: 




> 4- هنا القاااااهرة - موضوعات إعلامية -
> وهي مساحة جديدة وخاصة بكل أعضاء المنتدى
> على أن تكون موضوعاتها خاصة بكل مايتعلق بالإعلام
> النشاة - التاريخ - التأثير والتأثر - الإعلام اجتماعيا - الإعلام سياسياً
> اقتصاديا ثقافياً - جديد الإعلام - ... الخ
> وكلها موضوعات للنقاش وإبداء وجهات النظر
> ومايخص الإعلام من موضوعاتٍ كثيرٌ كثير
> وهي مساحة كتابية وتخص الجميع وليس فقط مجموعة العمل
> على أن يبدأ عنون أي موضوع ب " هنا القاااااهرة " كالتالي :
> ...


أما هذه الفكرة تحتاج إلى توضيح أكثر  :Helpsmilie2: 
هل تقصد ان هذه المساحة ستكون مخصصة للدراسات المختلفة المختصة بالإعلام ودوره والتى أقيمت من قبل العلماء والدارسين أم ستكون مهتمة بآراء الأعضاء ووجهات نظرهم الشخصية فى دور الإعلام وماهيته وما إلى ذلك ...؟؟؟؟!!!
على كل فى إنتظار موضوع حضرتك الذى سينير لنا الطريق أكثر ويجعل الفكرة أكثر وضوحاً
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f:

----------


## سابرينا

*ازيكم يااهل الاذاعه* 
*الف مبروك الافتتاح بس معلش المواصلات زحمه*
*عشان كده اتاخرت* 
*بس ليه بقى كده الموجه مش مظبوطه والصور مش واضحه*
*ممكن تعلية الموجه الاذاعيه عشان الارسال* 
*تحيه من سابرينا الى كل فريق العمل*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> فكرة رائعة أخى العزيز 
> أحييك جداً عليها فبذلك سنضمن أقصى قدر من التنظيم والتنسيق
> بين البرامج المختلفة وبهذا تأخذ كل حلقة حقها من النقاش والتحاور حول فكرتها المطروحة دون ان تجور حلقة على أخرى أو برنامج على آخر ونفرغ المساحة الخاصة بالإذاعة 
> للحلقات المسجلة فقط ....أؤيد جداً هذه الفكرة
> 
> 
> 
> أما هذه الفكرة تحتاج إلى توضيح أكثر 
> هل تقصد ان هذه المساحة ستكون مخصصة للدراسات المختلفة المختصة بالإعلام ودوره والتى أقيمت من قبل العلماء والدارسين أم ستكون مهتمة بآراء الأعضاء ووجهات نظرهم الشخصية فى دور الإعلام وماهيته وما إلى ذلك ...؟؟؟؟!!!
> ...


( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

بريدُ الإذاعة .....


الأخوة والأخوات
أعضاء مجموعة العمل .....
أهلاً بكم ...
ودائماً في خيرٍ وعلى خير



على فكرة ياجيهان
تساؤلك المطروح فيما يخص المساحة الإذاعية الرابعة
هنا القاااااهرة - موضوعات إعلامية -
جاء صائباً تماماً ...
وللتوضيح 

4- هنا القاااااهرة - موضوعات إعلامية -
وهي مساحة جديدة وخاصة بكل أعضاء المنتدى
على أن تكون موضوعاتها خاصة بكل مايتعلق بالإعلام
النشاة - التاريخ - التأثير والتأثر - الإعلام اجتماعيا - الإعلام سياسياً
اقتصاديا ثقافياً - جديد الإعلام - ... الخ
وكلها موضوعات للنقاش وإبداء وجهات النظر
ومايخص الإعلام من موضوعاتٍ كثيرٌ كثير
وهي مساحة كتابية وتخص الجميع وليس فقط مجموعة العمل
على أن يبدأ عنون أي موضوع ب " هنا القاااااهرة " كالتالي :

هنا القاااااهرة - موضوعات إعلامية - اسم الموضوع
وهذه الموضوعات الإعلامية إما أن تأتي على سبيل النقل لدراسات قام بها الباحثون
 والمتخصصون في الدائرة الإعلامية ...
أو تأتي على سبيل موضوعات يتكلم فيها العضو عن نقطة ما في العملية الإعلامية
ويريد أن يطرح وجهة نظره الخاصة في تلك النقطة ...
أو ان يكون العضو على دراية معرفية بالحركة الإعلامية ويأتي ببحثٍ خاص
قام بكتابته فيما يخص مفردة إعلامية ما
يعنى المساحة الإذاعية ياجيهان للموضوعات الإعلامية 
مساحة مفتوحة للجميع وبطرقٍ عديدة ومتنوعة



سيداتي سادتي ...


( هنا القاااااهرة )





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

بريدُ الإذاعة .....


الأخوة والأخوات
أعضاءُ منتدى أبناءِ مصرَ الكرام
أشكركم جميعاً ... ومعي مجموعةُ العمل
وتحيةُ ودٍ وتقدير
لكلِّ من تقدمَ بالتهنئة
وكان حافزاً لنا على الإصرار
والإستمرارِ كي نفتتحَ إذاعتَنا

" دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ... أبناءٌ مصر "



الأُستاذ / أيمن خطاب

 :f2: 

الأُخت / غادة جاد

 :f2: 

الأُخت / سوما

 :f2: 

الأُخت / pusycat

 :f2: 

الأُخت / فراشة

 :f2: 

الأُستاذ / العسل المر

 :f2: 

الأُستاذ / إيهاب أحمد

 :f2: 

الأُخت / loly h

 :f2: 

الأُستاذ / drmustafa

 :f2: 

الأُستاذ / thereallove

 :f2: 

الأُخت / الشحرورة

 :f2: 

الأُخت / m!ss Roro

 :f2: 

الأُخت / ROSEY 19

 :f2: 

الأُخت / لمسة

 :f2: 

الأُخت / ليلة شجن

 :f2: 

الأُخت / النجمة الحائرة

 :f2: 

الأُخت / Kithara

 :f2: 

الأُخت / الزهور الباكية

 :f2: 

الأستاذ / أمير المطر

 :f2: 

الاُستاذ / إبراهيم الرفاعي

 :f2: 

الأُخت / سابرينا

 :f2: 


وشكر خاص لــ ...

الأستاذ / إبن البلد

 :f2: 

المُبدعة / قلبُ مصر

 :f2: 

الأستاذ / عز الدين

 :f2: 


( هنا القاااااهرة ... بريدُ الإذاعةِ ومجموعةُ العمل  )





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>

حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

بريدُ الإذاعة .....



( إعلااااان هااااام )

سيداتي سادتي ...
أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
وكذلك أعضاء فريق العمل الإذاعي ...

سوف يتم إفتتاح مساحة ً إذاعيةً جديدة

هنا القاااااهرة ( الحوارات )

وهي المساحة الخامسة ضمن المساحات الإذاعية 
الخاصة بأبناء مصر ....

وهذه المساحةُ سوف تعني بالحوارات - صوتية أو مرئية -
مع المشاهير من الكُتاب 
والفنانين والعلماء
وأساتذة الجامعة
وأصحاب المناصب الكبيرة ... الخ

وستكون موضوعاتها خاصة ومنفصلة وخارج الإذاعة
تماماً كموضوعات حلقات النقاش والموضوعات الإعلامية ...

وعليه ...
من يرى أنه يستطيع القيام بعمل مثل تلك الحوارات
أن يرسل لي على الخاص للتنسيق

تحيةُ ودٍ واحترامٍ للجميع
وإلى الأمام ...
نحو عملٍ جاد
وبنَّاء ...

( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

بريدُ الإذاعة .....



( إعلااااان هااااام )

سيداتي سادتي ...
أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
يسعدني ونزدادُ شرفاً - نحن مجموعةُ العمل -
أن ينضم إلينا الشاعرُ المتألق
والأخ الكريم

شاعرُ الرومانسية

- مُضيفاً ... مُبدعاً ... ألِقاً ... -

سوف يقدم لنا الجديد من البرامج
والحكاوي الشعرية
والطبخات الشركسية

أخي العزيز / شاعرُ الرومانسية

أهلاً بكَ معنا ...

( هنا القاااااهرة )





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ( هنا القاااااهرة )
> 
>  
> - دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر - 
> بريدُ الإذاعة ..... 
>  
> 
> ( إعلااااان هااااام ) 
> سيداتي سادتي ...
> ...


 

هنا القااااهرة  
- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

أخى العزيز ..... حكيم عيون
 :f: 
تحياتى لك الدائمة....،،
جميلة جداً فكرة الحوارات مع الشخصيات الهامة والمشاهير ونجوم المجتمع  :good:  ولو انى اعتقد ان مش كل الناس عندها المقدرة انها تقابل الناس دى وتعمل معاها حوارات كمان  :Poster Oops:  لكن على كل لو دا حصل هايبقى شئ جميل جدا ومكسب بلا شك للمنتدى عامة وللاذاعة بصفة خاصة .... ::no1:: 
لكن اسمح لى كان ليا اقتراح وهوا إنى عندى حوار إذاعى إتعمل من فترة قريبة مع حد عزيز عليا جدا ومثال ايجابى ورائع اكيد للتفانى فى عمله يا ريت تسمح لى أنزله هنا فى الاذاعة لانى حاسة إنه هايبقى شهادة مننا وإعتراف بمجهود وتعب الشخص دا واكيد دا هايسعده جدا.... :2: 
منتظرة رد حضرتك ويا ريت توافق على التعديل البسيط دا للفكرة ::$: 
تحياتى وتقديرى لك دائماً
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هنا القااااهرة  
> - دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -
> 
> أخى العزيز ..... حكيم عيون
> 
> تحياتى لك الدائمة....،،
> جميلة جداً فكرة الحوارات مع الشخصيات الهامة والمشاهير ونجوم المجتمع  ولو انى اعتقد ان مش كل الناس عندها المقدرة انها تقابل الناس دى وتعمل معاها حوارات كمان  لكن على كل لو دا حصل هايبقى شئ جميل جدا ومكسب بلا شك للمنتدى عامة وللاذاعة بصفة خاصة ....
> لكن اسمح لى كان ليا اقتراح وهوا إنى عندى حوار إذاعى إتعمل من فترة قريبة مع حد عزيز عليا جدا ومثال ايجابى ورائع اكيد للتفانى فى عمله يا ريت تسمح لى أنزله هنا فى الاذاعة لانى حاسة إنه هايبقى شهادة مننا وإعتراف بمجهود وتعب الشخص دا واكيد دا هايسعده جدا....
> منتظرة رد حضرتك ويا ريت توافق على التعديل البسيط دا للفكرة
> تحياتى وتقديرى لك دائماً


( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

بريدُ الإذاعة .....


جيهان محمد علي

جميلٌ هو حبُّك للآخرين ...
والتفاني في إظهار ما يقومون به من أفعالٍ إيجابية

وأرحب تماماً بفكرتك ..
والتي أرى أن فيها إضافةً للمساحة الحوارية بإذاعةِ أبناءِ مصر

جيهان
برجاء أما الموضوع يبقى جاهز
تقوليلي على الخاص
عشان أعمل مقدمة لنزوله في الإذاعة المحلية
وبعدها مباشرة ينزل كموضوع خاص للنقاش في المساحةِ الجديدة

هنا القاااااهرة ( حوارات إذاعية ... خصوصية الحوار )

جيهان محمد علي

تحيةُ ودٍ وتقدير
لعملك المُبدع الرائع 
وإلى الأمام دائماً ...


( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ( هنا القاااااهرة )
> 
>  
> - دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر - 
> بريدُ الإذاعة ..... 
>  
> جيهان محمد علي
> 
> جميلٌ هو حبُّك للآخرين ...
> ...






( هنا القاااااهرة )

 
- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -


أخى العزيز .... حكيم عيون

تحياتى لك الدائمة 
 :f2: 

أشكرك جداااا على ترحيبك بالفكرة وإن شاء الله هانزل الموضوع فى أقرب فرصة وهوا بالمناسبة يخص عضوة معانا هنا فى المنتدى وأتمنى أن يحوز على إعجابك وإعجاب الإخوة الاعضاء
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

هو فى ايه

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أنا بعتذر جداً لجميع الأخوة الحضور والمشاركين بالاذاعة
وعلى رأسهم اخونا  حكيم عيون عن تاخر مشاركتى وتاخر
اولى حكايات الراوي الشعرية .. وهذا لظروف طارئة خاصة
بالعمل ..

وسأقوم بتجهيز المشاركة في أقرب وقت بحيث تليق بمستمعي
اذاعتنا الداخلية .. وتتسق مع الجهد المبذول من إخواني المشاركين

والله المستعان،،،

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> هو فى ايه


 
أهلاً بك أخى العزيز..... إبراهيم الرفاعى 
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
رغم ان الاذاعة إنطلقت من شهرين والاعداد ليها استغرق اكتر من خمس شهور تقريبا  ::uff:: 
الا انه يسعدنى اقول لحضرتك..... هوا فيه ايه؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
 :Smart: 

فكرة الاذاعة بإختصار تقوم على محاولة خلق إعلام هادف ومتوازن يقاوم محاولات الاختراق الخارجى والتى يقوم بها الاعلام الخارجى أو حتى الاعلام الداخلى الغير واعى أو صاحب الاهداف المشبوهه والتى تسعى لطمس الهوية وتغييب العقول وخلق نوع من الشعور العام السلبى ضد أى محاولة جادة للاصلاح والنهوض بالمجتمع ....
نحاول من خلال هذه الاذاعة فتح نافذة حقيقية على واقعنا الراهن وإيجاد حلول ناجعة لمشاكلنا وقضايانا المعاصرة وتسليط الضوء على أحداث وحوادث فى تاريخنا القديم والحديث فى نفس الوقت ليتسنى لنا معرفة جذور مشاكلنا وكيف بدأت ....
وكل ذلك أخى من خلال مادة جذابة وجميلة وعميقة ولها مضمون حقيقى .... و حاولنا قدر إستطاعتنا ان تتوافق مع كل الامزجة والميول وكافة المستويات الثقافية والتعليمية والاجتماعية... 
بلاشك قابلتنا وتقابلنا عقبات كثيرة وتغلبنا ومازلنا نحاول التغلب على تلك العقبات ولكن لأن إيماننا بالفكرة ليس له حدود وإيماننا بصدق ونبل الهدف الذى نسعى إليه لا نهاية له.... فإننا لن نيأس أبداً رغم كل الصعوبات التى تقابلنا....
قدمنا القليل ومازال فى جعبتنا الكثير والكثير... ويسعدنا اخى العزيز أن تقتطع من وقتك بضع دقائق للتطلع على ماقدمه فريق العمل إلى الان مع وعد بالتطوير وطرح المزيد من الافكار التى أدعو الله ان تنال إعجابك وإعجاب الاخوة الاعضاء أيضاً .... نرحب بك وبوجودك وبنقدك السلبى قبل الإيجابى وبإقتراحاتك وماتراه من افكار تضيف وتطورأداء فريق العمل....،،

أرجو أن أكون قد نجحت فى توضيح الفكرة والإجابة عن تساؤلك أخى العزيز
تحياتى وتقديرى لك دائماً 
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أهلاً بك أخى العزيز..... إبراهيم الرفاعى 
> 
> رغم ان الاذاعة إنطلقت من شهرين والاعداد ليها استغرق اكتر من خمس شهور تقريبا 
> الا انه يسعدنى اقول لحضرتك..... هوا فيه ايه؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
> 
> 
> فكرة الاذاعة بإختصار تقوم على محاولة خلق إعلام هادف ومتوازن يقاوم محاولات الاختراق الخارجى والتى يقوم بها الاعلام الخارجى أو حتى الاعلام الداخلى الغير واعى أو صاحب الاهداف المشبوهه والتى تسعى لطمس الهوية وتغييب العقول وخلق نوع من الشعور العام السلبى ضد أى محاولة جادة للاصلاح والنهوض بالمجتمع ....
> نحاول من خلال هذه الاذاعة فتح نافذة حقيقية على واقعنا الراهن وإيجاد حلول ناجعة لمشاكلنا وقضايانا المعاصرة وتسليط الضوء على أحداث وحوادث فى تاريخنا القديم والحديث فى نفس الوقت ليتسنى لنا معرفة جذور مشاكلنا وكيف بدأت ....
> وكل ذلك أخى من خلال مادة جذابة وجميلة وعميقة ولها مضمون حقيقى .... و حاولنا قدر إستطاعتنا ان تتوافق مع كل الامزجة والميول وكافة المستويات الثقافية والتعليمية والاجتماعية... 
> ...


جيهان

بشكرك جداً
على هذه المشاركةِ التي يملؤها الوعي
وحب العمل والسعي بجهدٍ حقيقي ...
كي نصلَ إلى أعلى درجةٍ من الإيجابية والتفاعل البنَّاء ...

تحياتي لكِ ...
ولكلِّ مجموعةِ العمل الإذاعي ...

 :f2: 




> أخى العزيز .... حكيم عيون
> 
> تحياتى لك الدائمة 
> 
> 
> أشكرك جداااا على ترحيبك بالفكرة وإن شاء الله هانزل الموضوع فى أقرب فرصة وهوا بالمناسبة يخص عضوة معانا هنا فى المنتدى وأتمنى أن يحوز على إعجابك وإعجاب الإخوة الاعضاء
> تحياتى وتقديرى


جيهان

أهلا بيكي وبالعضوة
وأهلاً بسعيك الدائم لإظهار إبداعات الآخرين
وان شاء الله 
يكون أول موضوع في المساحة الاذاعية الجديدة

" هنا القاااااهرة ( حوارات اذاعية .... خصوصية الحوار ) 



( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*منور الإذاعه ياشاعرنا

أعتذر على التأخير في التهنئه

فريق العمل نور ...*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

بريدُ الإذاعة .....


الأخوة والأخوات
أعضاء المنتدى الكرام .....
أهلاً بكم ...
ودائماً في خيرٍ وعلى خير



( إعلااااان هااااام )

أزدادُ شرفاً ...
وكذلك مجموعةُ العمل ...

أن تنضمَّ إلينا ...

الأُخت العزيزة / غادة جاد

وسوف تقدم غادة برنامج يتعلق بالفنون التشكيلية
والباقي مفاجأة ...
يعنى مش هنقول دلوقتي ...

غادة

أهلاً بكِ معنا ضمن مجموعةِ العملِ الإذاعية ...

هنا القاااااهرة ( دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ... أبناءُ مِصر )




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## غادة جاد

> ( هنا القاااااهرة )
> 
>  
> - دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر - 
> بريدُ الإذاعة ..... 
>  
> الأخوة والأخوات
> أعضاء المنتدى الكرام .....
> أهلاً بكم ...
> ...


 









*الشرف لي طبعاً*
*أستاذ حكيم عيون*

*يا رب أكون قد المسئولية دي*

*وربنا يستر*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ( هنا القاااااهرة )
> 
>  
> - دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر - 
> بريدُ الإذاعة ..... 
>  
> الأخوة والأخوات
> أعضاء المنتدى الكرام .....
> أهلاً بكم ...
> ...


 
مفاجأة جميلة جداااااا  :y: 
أستاذ حكيم
غادة إشتراكها معانا فى الإذاعة مكسب رائع لنا بلاشك
فثقتى فى قلمها وفكرها بلا حدود وهى إضافة جميلة نعتز بها بكل تأكيد....،،
تحياتى لإختياراتك الرائعة وعملك الدؤوب لإثراء الإذاعة بكل الطاقات المبدعة والخلاقة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الشرف لي طبعاً*
> 
> *أستاذ حكيم عيون* 
> *يا رب أكون قد المسئولية دي* 
> 
> *وربنا يستر*


أنا متأكدة إنك قد المسئولية يا غادة
بس إنتى بس بطلى كسل  ::o: 
وورينا المواضيع والأفكار الجميلة
فى إنتظارك حبيبة قلبى
 :hey:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*منوره معانا ياميس غيدوووووووووووو

الإذاعه نورت بيكي وإن شاء الله 

تقضي وقت لطيف معانا

*

----------


## غادة جاد

> أنا متأكدة إنك قد المسئولية يا غادة
> 
> بس إنتى بس بطلى كسل 
> وورينا المواضيع والأفكار الجميلة
> فى إنتظارك حبيبة قلبى


 





*ربنا يكرمك يا جيجي*
*أهو كلامكم ده بيرعبني زيادة*

*ربنا يستر*
*أصل كلكم أساتذة هنا*
*هأروح فين أنا بس* 

*حقيقي* 
*متشكرة جداً على الثقة الغالية*
*ويا رب أكون قدها*

 :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

> *منوره معانا ياميس غيدوووووووووووو*
> 
> *الإذاعه نورت بيكي وإن شاء الله*  
> *تقضي وقت لطيف معانا* 
> 
> **


 

*يارب يسعدك يا هيدو*
*الإذاعة منورة بالمبدعين اللي فيها*
*بجد مجهودكم أكثر من رائع*
* ربنا يبارك فيكم ولكم*

*شكراً جزيلاً حبيبتي*
 :f:

----------


## ghazala son

هنا القاهرة 

بس احنا هنا منتدي ابناء مصر مش القاهرة

 ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3:: 

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> مفاجأة جميلة جداااااا 
> أستاذ حكيم
> غادة إشتراكها معانا فى الإذاعة مكسب رائع لنا بلاشك
> فثقتى فى قلمها وفكرها بلا حدود وهى إضافة جميلة نعتز بها بكل تأكيد....،،
> تحياتى لإختياراتك الرائعة وعملك الدؤوب لإثراء الإذاعة بكل الطاقات المبدعة والخلاقة



( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

بريدُ الإذاعة .....




جيهان

بشكرك جداً ....

غادة فعلاً إضافة للإذاعة وللمنتدى ...

غادة درست التربية الفنية
ومن المؤكد إن عندها معلومات كتيرة فيما يخص الفن التشكيلي
يمكن تكلمنا عن المدارس الفنية والأساليب
التي تم استخدامها عبر مسيرة الفن التشكيلي
يمكن تكلمنا عن اللون ... الضوء ... الظل
يمكن تكلمنا عن واقعية الفن التشكيلي أو وحشيته ...

عشان كده وجودها في العمل الإذاعي مهم للغاية
يمكن نقدر نقرب من عالمها أكتر ....

اللوحة بتتفاعل مع البصر
يمكن البصر بينقلها للعقل أو الروح
وبتبقى اللوحة جوانا
إحنا اللى بنضيف ونكمل أبعادها
نحن اللذين نصنع بقاءها ....

وربما من هنا يختلف الفن التشكيلي عن الأعمال الإبداعية المكتوبة
التي تصنع نفسها دائماً ...
وكلما عُدنا إليها تصنع فينا شيئاً وتضيف ....

يمكن غادة تكلمنا عما يفعله الفن التشكيلي فينا
من خلال لوحاتٍ  ... ربما لاتنغلق ... ربما لاتنتهي ....

لوحاتٌ تقذفُ الألوان في أعيننا ...
فتعيدُ بداخلنا ترتيبَ شئٍ ما ...


( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أنا بعتذر جداً لجميع الأخوة الحضور والمشاركين بالاذاعة
> وعلى رأسهم اخونا  حكيم عيون عن تاخر مشاركتى وتاخر
> اولى حكايات الراوي الشعرية .. وهذا لظروف طارئة خاصة
> بالعمل ..
> 
> وسأقوم بتجهيز المشاركة في أقرب وقت بحيث تليق بمستمعي
> اذاعتنا الداخلية .. وتتسق مع الجهد المبذول من إخواني المشاركين
> 
> والله المستعان،،،
> ...



( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

بريدُ الإذاعة .....


سيداتي سادتي ...
طبعاً كلكم منتظرين إبداع الأخ / شاعر الرومانسية ..
هوا أكيد بيشوقنا لإبداعاته المميزة ...

عموماً هنقبل إعتذاره مؤقتاً بس ...

الأخ الكريم / شاعر الرومانسية
في انتظار إبداعاتك ...
التي حتماً سوف تثري الإذاعة ...

ومن فضلك ماتتأخرش علينا


( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

بريدُ الإذاعة .....


سيداتي سادتي ...
المستمعون الكرام

كلُّ عامٍ وأنتم بخير

إن شاء الله ... ومع بداية شهر رمضان الكريم
سوف يتم فتح مساحاتٍ إذاعيةٍ جديدة .....
نقدمُ من خلالها أحلى البرامج الإذاعية الرمضانية 

ولسوف نعلنُ عن تلك المساحات تباعاً ...

كل سنة وانتم بخير

" رمضان كريم "







( هنا القاااااهرة ) 





حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

بريدُ الإذاعة .....


" برامج رمضانية "

سيداتي سادتي ...
المستمعون الكِرام 

بمشيئة الله تعالى ...
ومع حلول شهر رمضان المعظم ....
سوف نقدم لكم - من خلال إذاعتنا - الكثيرَ من البرامج الرمضانية

- برامج دينية
- برامج حوارية
- برامج تاريخية فيما يتعلق بالشهر الكريم
- برامج فولكلورية فيما يخص العادات المصرية الرمضانية
- فوازير
- المسحراتي
- قبل المدفع
- يوميات رمضانية
...
...
.... الخ

وعليه سوف يتم فتح مساحات إذاعية جديدة

وأرجو من الأعضاء الكِرام ... 
على كل من يرغب في المشاركة
أو لديه الجديد من الأفكار .....
أن يراسلني على الخاص

" رمضان كريم "

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين

( هنا القاااااهرة ) 





حكيم عيووون

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*طعم الحاجات بيعيش ساعات ويدوب قوام وقوام يفوت
جوه القلوب والذكريات ما يعيش غير طعم البيوت
جدران بتحضن جوه منها قلوب كتير
وأبواب بتقفل ع الجنايني وع الوزير
شباك موارب من وراه واقفة الصبايا
قضوا النهار في الوقفة قدام المرايا
أسرار كتير عدد البيوت في الشوارع
طب ليه ما يبانش غير اللي يطلع منه صوت
اللمة لما تحلى في ساعة العصاري
تفتح مزاد ع الحب تلقى ألف شاري
شاهد بيشهد من البداية للنهاية
وكل ركن في قلبه يحكيلك حكاية
وكفاية لما بتلاقيه فاتح دراعه بيناديك
ويقول تعالى في حضني دا إنت واحشني موت 
*
 ياااااااه الاغنية دي كلماتها غريبة مش عارفة ليه
عمرك حسيت بالطعم ده ..... طعم البيوت 
طعم بيتك بيبقى غير طعم بيت جدتك بيبقى غير طعم بيت جارك
لكل بيت مذاقه الخاص ونكهته المميزة اللي محدش بيعرف يحسها غيرك 
والغريبة ان كل واحد بيحس بطعم البيوت بطريقة تختلف عن التاني 
طب تفتكروا ليه ؟!!!
يمكن عشان الذكريات اللي بتربطنا بالمكان مش واحدة ؟ يمكن
يمكن عشان إحنا مش نفس الشخص ؟ إحتمال
لكن كلنا منقدرش ننكر إن بيوتنا كلها بيتحطلها نكهة خاصة ومذاق مختلف ومميز
في شهر رمضان 
طعم غريب 
والغريب
ان بيحسه الصائم والفاطر
البيت هو البيت .. الناس هي الناس .. لكن الطعم مختلف
أحلى ... لو بتحب الحلو 
حراق ...لو بتحب الشطة 
بتحب إيه ؟؟؟ أكيد هتحس بطعمه
تفتكروا ليه 
ياااااااااااااااااااه
ده ليه وليه وليه
مين الطعم مبيتغيرش عنده لما يسمع الصوت ده
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bmnnSuwOE8[/ame]

مين الطعم مبيتغيرش عنده لما يسمع المسحراتي
ولا النقشبندي عالسحور 
ولا اذان المغرب كأنك اول مره بتسمعه 
****
*طعم الحاجات بيعيش ساعات ويدوب قوام وقوام يفوت
جوه القلوب والذكريات ما يعيش غير طعم البيوت
جدران بتحضن جوه منها قلوب كتير
وأبواب بتقفل ع الجنايني وع الوزير*
****
انتظرونا في طعم البيوت في رمضان 
برنامج مفاااااااججأة
حتى استاذ حكيم ميعرفش عنه حاجة :: 
حصريا على إذاعة ابناء مصر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *طعم الحاجات بيعيش ساعات ويدوب قوام وقوام يفوت
> جوه القلوب والذكريات ما يعيش غير طعم البيوت
> جدران بتحضن جوه منها قلوب كتير
> وأبواب بتقفل ع الجنايني وع الوزير
> شباك موارب من وراه واقفة الصبايا
> قضوا النهار في الوقفة قدام المرايا
> أسرار كتير عدد البيوت في الشوارع
> طب ليه ما يبانش غير اللي يطلع منه صوت
> اللمة لما تحلى في ساعة العصاري
> ...


( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

بريدُ الإذاعة .....




> عمرك حسيت بالطعم ده ..... طعم البيوت 
> طعم بيتك بيبقى غير طعم بيت جدتك بيبقى غير طعم بيت جارك
> لكل بيت مذاقه الخاص ونكهته المميزة اللي محدش بيعرف يحسها غيرك 
> والغريبة ان كل واحد بيحس بطعم البيوت بطريقة تختلف عن التاني 
> طب تفتكروا ليه ؟!!!
> يمكن عشان الذكريات اللي بتربطنا بالمكان مش واحدة ؟ يمكن
> يمكن عشان إحنا مش نفس الشخص ؟ إحتمال
> لكن كلنا منقدرش ننكر إن بيوتنا كلها بيتحطلها نكهة خاصة ومذاق مختلف ومميز
> في شهر رمضان 
> ...


سندريلا 

الله على الأحاسيس الجميلة دي

فعلاً طعم البيوت بيتغير
وكل بيت له طعم تاني غير أي بيت
يمكن بناسه أو تاريخه
أو حتى جدرانه 
أو حتى المراية اللى هنا
والكرسي اللى هناك
بيستناني أو يستناك
حتى طعم الأكل مختلف عن أي بيت
حتى الرغبات والأحلام والأمزجة
حتى الكلام 
والضحكة جوا الأفئدة
حتى العيون بتشوف هنا غير هنا
لكن الحب في القلعة
زي الحب في الزمالك
زي الحب في السيدة




> انتظرونا في طعم البيوت في رمضان 
> برنامج مفاااااااججأة
> حتى استاذ حكيم ميعرفش عنه حاجة
> حصريا على إذاعة ابناء مصر


سندريلا
فكرة البرنامج جميلة
ويبدو إنها مفاجأة فعلاً
في انتظار مفاجأتك
وكل رمضان وانتى طيبة

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bmnnSuwOE8[/ame]

( هنا القاااااهرة )

حكيم عيووون

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*السلام عليكم 

اخواني الأعضاء 

اعتذر عن تقديم برنامج طعم البيوت في رمضان 

نظراً لإرتباطي بأمور وإرتباطات اخرى ليس لها علاقة بالمنتدى ستجعلني لا اقدم البرنامج بالشكل الذي يرضيكم 

وانا متنازلة عن الفكرة لمن يريد ان يقوم بها بدلا عني 

وتقبلوا وافر تحياتي 

وكل عام وانتم بخير 


*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة ) 

 
- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر - 
بريدُ الإذاعة ..... 
 

سيداتي سادتي
أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
أهلا بكم ..
ومرة أخرى
و

هنا القاااااهرة ( دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ .. أبناءُ مصر )

أعتذر .. ومجموعةُ العمل ..
وذلك لانقطاع البث الإذاعي في الفترةِ السابقة

هنا القاااااهرة


حكيم عيووون

----------

